# Avet LX MC 6.0 / to cast or not to cast



## OceanOfFunk (Jan 5, 2010)

I am interested in buying a new surf rod set up and have heard great things about the Avet LX 6.0.

My only dilemma is if I should get the Avet LX or the Avet LX MC with mag control?

I will surf cast with this reel and distance is what im going for.

I have read mixed reviews about this reel and some say the regular LX has too much spin and will cause major birdnests. Some say that the Mag Control has too much control and will limit your distance.

Who actually owns an avet LX or LX MC? and which is best for distance? Any info appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I now own three avets.

Two SX MC's and one JX MC.

I love these reels more than any I have ever had. They are built solid, cast very well and are so smooth it amazes me every time I touch it.

I just bought the third two days ago.

I really like the smaller avets out of what I have; the SX MC. I have one on a 10' rod and waiting on a 9' rod for the other. I can cast these things further than I have ever casted anything. I make it to the middle of the river down in Matagorda and my friends even trip watching me do it.

The mag control in my opinion is worth a try. I have mine set only on 4 and it goes for ever. I want to get used to them more before I crank them down further because I have tried them on 3 but every now and then it looks like they want to birdsnest on me *I have not yet had a birdsnest on probably 400 casts.* I use 30lb pp with a 30-50 lb shock leader and throw 3-4oz weights. It is a dream combination and is why I have two almost exact setups.

I put them on tica dolphin surf rods which I think are about the best bang for your buck. I use them for surf, pier, jetty and river fishing and they handle all of it. I have heard they don't like sand but I keep my stuff clean and now I don't need to wade very far into the surf since I can cast them over the second sand bar from the beach.

I can really not see anything wrong with these reels but I have only had one for less than a year and of course the others for only a little while but they have made a huge impression on me.

I have the jx on a 12' OM but only threw it once. 12' rods are more to handle for me and I haven't got my casting down just yet. The 10' rod.....well it is crazy good, perfect fit but I have yet to land a huge red on them. I believe they only have 14lbs of drag max but I don't know what that really means so I will see once I land some sharks and big reds to see if these little reels can handle it, I have a feeling they will do just fine since I have caught these type of fish on ultra lights and 12lb test. Sometimes I think we get carried away with all the big tackle.

In my opinion I say go for it, I think you could resell pretty easily if you don't like them but give them a chance.

Oh and they are MADE IN AMERICA!!!! :flag:


----------



## OceanOfFunk (Jan 5, 2010)

Appreciate the feedback wish2fish! How much distance do you think you cast on the jx? 100 yds+?


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

OceanOfFunk said:


> Appreciate the feedback wish2fish! How much distance do you think you cast on the jx? 100 yds+?


Depends on the rod really. You want a good rod that can load well that really helps. I think the reel is capable but are you :rotfl:


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

lol. Probably not a good yak reel hugh?


----------

